# New camera for Christmas



## louisbry (Dec 13, 2007)

The camera that I currently use is an Olympus E-10 which I have had for over 10 years and has served me quite well. It is an SRL with 4.2 mp. My wife is getting me a Pentax K10 for Christmas.  Does anyone have knowledge of this camera either good or bad?  How does it compare to the Canon xti or Nicon D80? Thank you for all information and advice.


----------



## gketell (Dec 13, 2007)

www.dpreview.com is the place for all those answers!

Me personally, no experience with any of them.  I have the canon 20d and am drooling for the 40d.

GK


----------



## wizical (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Pentax K10D, and I absolutely love it, you have a lot of control over shutter speed, aperture, white balance.  The list goes on and on.  All I can say is read the booklet that comes with it and Play with it.  Take lots of pictures and see what the different settings do to them.  If you have a MAC, it does make life a lot easier when it comes to making any changes to the pictures.  good luck and happy shooting


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 24, 2007)

Pentax always gets some good reviews. I have the K100D and it does everything that I need. And dpreview.com was were I made the decision.


----------

